# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  power loss!

## Leonardo

Καλησπερα!
Τωρα τελευταια ο υπολογιστης, μου κανει κατι περιεργα κολπακια..
Παταω το κουμπι για να ανοιξει, ανοιγει κανονικα και μολις παει  να φορτωσει  τα winodws για να μπει στην επ.εργασιας αμεσως σβηνει.
Αυτο μου κανει συνεχεια σε διαφορα σημεια ειτε με το που παω να τον ανοιξω ειτε οταν καθομαι αραχτος και βλεπω καποια ταινια, σε πολυ ακυρες στιγμες 
Επισης, αλλες φορες μενει ανοιχτος για ωρες χωρις να σβησει. Παιζει να φταιει τροφοδοτικο ή ισως να χρειαζεται αλλαγη παστας επεξεργαστη,ψυχτρας ??

Την βοηθεια σας παρακαλω!! 
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## kpetros

ενα παρομιο θεμα ειχε ενας φιλος μου , που ο υπολογιστης εκλεινε στην εκινηση , εκει που πριν μπει επιφανεια . Το προβλημα ηταν οι καρτες ΡΑΜ , περιεργο οντως. 
απο την αλλη με αυτο που περιγραφεις θα λεγα πως μαλλον αρχιζει και φθιρετε η μητρικη σου , βεβαια μπορει απλα να ειναι η καρτα γραφικων οταν την ζορισεις . 
Η καλυτερη δουλεια που χεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις ετσι δοκιμαστηκα αλλες ραμ και γραφικων ....και μετα αναλογα με το αποτελεσμα βλεπεις

----------


## Hatzitesla

overheating

----------


## Leonardo

Εμενα δεν κλεινει μονο στην εκκινηση. Μερικες φορες σβηνει στην εκκινηση ,αλλες φορες μετα απο κανα 10λεπτο, τις προαλλες εβαλα να δω μια ταινια και εσβησε!
Ελεγξα θερμοκρασια και ειναι οκ! Απο οτι φενεται ειναι στα τελευταια του μαλλον ο  υπολογιστης!

----------


## Hatzitesla

δώσε specs

----------


## kpetros

told ya , μητρικη ειναι τελος . παντα εκει ειναι το προβλημα \

----------


## picdev

:Rolleyes: μου αρέσει η σιγουριά μερικών "κάρτες" ram και μιτρική

Κατέβασε το core temp και πες μας θερμοκρασίες που βλέπεις, λογικά υπερθέρμανση είναι το πρόβλημα, αλλά ας αρχίσουμε απο εκεί.
Επίσης πές πιο μοντέλο επεξεργαστή έχεις

----------


## kpetros

δεν μαρεσει οταν λες σιγουρια μερικων .... 
3 φορες μου χει χαλασει το πισι με παρομιες καταστασεις οπως του φιλου απο πανω , 2 στις 3 ηταν μητρικη , και η τριτη γραφικα . 
θεωρω πως η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι λογος που του σβηνει , αφου σου λεει πως το κανει οποτε του την σβουριξει του υπολογιστη

----------


## Leonardo

Μητρική: ECS GF7050VT-M5
Chipset: Nvidia GeForce 7050
Cpu: Intel Pentium E5300 στα 2600MHz      
Μνήμη: 2gb
Σκληρός : SEAGATE 250gb SATA
Καρτα Γραφικων: ATI RADEON HD 4350

temp.jpg

----------


## PCMan

> Μητρική: ECS GF7050VT-M5
> Chipset: Nvidia GeForce 7050
> Cpu: Intel Pentium E5300 στα 2600MHz      
> Μνήμη: 2gb
> Σκληρός : SEAGATE 250gb SATA
> Καρτα Γραφικων: ATI RADEON HD 4350
> 
> temp.jpg



Όταν λες σβήνει τι εννοείς. Σβήνει τελείως ή κάνει επανεκκίνηση?
Κατέβασε αυτό και πάνε εκεί που λέει "αισθητήρας" και πες μας τι τάσεις σου γράφει. Αν είναι όλα οκ παμε για ένα φορματ και συνεχίζουμε.

----------


## vasilllis

> δεν μαρεσει οταν λες σιγουρια μερικων .... 
> 3 φορες μου χει χαλασει το πισι με παρομιες καταστασεις οπως του φιλου απο πανω , 2 στις 3 ηταν μητρικη , και η τριτη γραφικα . 
> θεωρω πως η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι λογος που του σβηνει , αφου σου λεει πως το κανει οποτε του την σβουριξει του υπολογιστη



Αν υποθεσουμε λοιπον οτι χαλανε 300 υπολογιστες την ημερα και εσυ ξερεις για 3 εχεις ενα αρκατα καλο ποσοστο της ταξης του 1%.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

συγγνώμη που μίλησα

----------


## picdev

η θερμοκρασία φαίνεται να είναι οκ για την εποχή , μετά η επόμενη υπόθεση είναι το τροφοδοτικό

----------

klik (05-07-12)

----------


## Leonardo

temp.png


Με αυτό το πρόγραμμα ο αισθητήρας δεν δούλεψε οποτε χρησιμοποίησα αυτό!
 Πάντως από θερμοκρασίες καλά τα πάει δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα!
Πιστεύω ότι έχει φάει φρίκη κάποιο hardware του υπολογιστή.Θα κοιτάξω και για πυκνωτές και θα σας πω.

----------


## klik

Δεν δοκιμάζεις κανένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό;





> βγαλ'το από τη μπρίζα
> 
>  πάτα το power μια δυό φορές...



αυτό μου θύμισε το:

"δίς στον αέρα οπλίσατε - πυροδοτήσατε"
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Hatzitesla

> "δίς στον αέρα οπλίσατε - πυροδοτήσατε"



312 ΛΕΛΕ

----------


## PCMan

> temp.png
> 
> 
> Με αυτό το πρόγραμμα ο αισθητήρας δεν δούλεψε οποτε χρησιμοποίησα αυτό!
>  Πάντως από θερμοκρασίες καλά τα πάει δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα!
> Πιστεύω ότι έχει φάει φρίκη κάποιο hardware του υπολογιστή.Θα κοιτάξω και για πυκνωτές και θα σας πω.



Δεν φαίνονται οι τάσεις του τροφοδοτικού εδώ. Δοκίμασε και αυτό και αν δεν τις δείξει πάλι μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο.
Δεν απάντησες πιο πάνω. Κλείνει ή κάνει επανεκκίνηση?

----------


## kpetros

βαλε το χερι επανω στην northbridge + southbridge να δεις αμα ψηνονται οταν σου σβηνει

----------


## FH16

Τα 3.3V έχουν πρόβλημα είτε στο τροφοδοτικό είτε στην μητρική, πρέπει vα το ψάξεις, ξεκίνα με τροφοδοτικό που είναι ποιο εύκολη υπόθεση και προχώρα.

----------


## SV1JRT

> δεν μαρεσει οταν λες σιγουρια μερικων .... 
> 3 φορες μου χει χαλασει το πισι με παρομιες καταστασεις οπως του φιλου απο πανω , 2 στις 3 ηταν μητρικη , και η τριτη γραφικα . 
> θεωρω πως η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι λογος που του σβηνει , αφου σου λεει πως το κανει οποτε του την σβουριξει του υπολογιστη



 Φίλε μου Πέτρο, το γεγονός ότι έφτιαξες τον υπολογιστή σου 2 - 3 φορές, δεν σε κάνει ειδικό στις επισκευές PC.
 Υπάρχουν άλλοι (όπως εγώ για παράδειγμα) που είναι πιο ειδικοί και κατάλληλοι να δώσουν τις σωστές κατευθύνσεις. Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να ξοδεύουμε 6 - 7 χρόνια σε σχολές και πανεπιστήμια...

 Λοιπόν, στο θέμα μας. Αχιλλέα, εφόσον οι θερμοκρασία στο PC σου δείχνει ΟΚ, άνοιξε το κουτί και τσέκαρε ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι κάρτες και οι μνήμες πατάνε σωστά στην μητρική. Μερικές φορές, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ το καλοκαίρι, λόγο διαστολών ορισμένες κάρτες -κυρίως η VGA- ξεκουμπώνουν από την βάση τους. Μετά κοίταξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές επάνω στην motherboard για αλοιώσεις. Αν τους δεις φουσκωμένους ή υπάρχει καφετί υγρό σαν λάδι γύρω τους, έχουν καταστραφεί και θέλουν άλλαγμα.
Αν δεν δεις πρόβλημα στην μητρική, ξεβίδωσε και ανοιξε -ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΠΡΙΖΑΣ- το τροφοδοτικό. Κοίταξε και εκει τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Υπόψιν οτι ακόμα και αν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί μοιάζουν ΟΚ, μπορεί να είναι προβληματικοί. Με τον οπτικό έλεγχο απλά θα αποκλείσουμε -ή επιβεβαιώσουμε- τα προφανή.

Στην συνέχεια μιλάμε για τα περαιτέρω

----------


## picdev

να μείνει μία δυο ώρες εκτός πρίζας?  :Confused1: για να ξεφορτίσουν?

----------


## SV1JRT

> να μείνει μία δυο ώρες εκτός πρίζας? για να ξεφορτίσουν?



Ακριβώς. Το ξέρω οτι είναι ο πιο χαζός τρόπος και οτι υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι να εκφωρτιστεί το τροφοδοτικό, αλλά καλύτερα να είμαστε σίγουροι...

----------


## Leonardo

> Μερικές φορές, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ το καλοκαίρι, λόγο διαστολών ορισμένες κάρτες -κυρίως η VGA- ξεκουμπώνουν από την βάση τους. Μετά κοίταξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές επάνω στην motherboard για αλοιώσεις. Αν τους δεις φουσκωμένους ή υπάρχει καφετί υγρό σαν λάδι γύρω τους, έχουν καταστραφεί και θέλουν άλλαγμα.
> Αν δεν δεις πρόβλημα στην μητρική, ξεβίδωσε και ανοιξε -ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΠΡΙΖΑΣ- το τροφοδοτικό. Κοίταξε και εκει τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Υπόψιν οτι ακόμα και αν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί μοιάζουν ΟΚ, μπορεί να είναι προβληματικοί. Με τον οπτικό έλεγχο απλά θα αποκλείσουμε -ή επιβεβαιώσουμε- τα προφανή.



οκ θα τα τσεκαρω και θα σου πω! 





> Δεν φαίνονται οι τάσεις του τροφοδοτικού εδώ. Δοκίμασε και αυτό και αν δεν τις δείξει πάλι μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο.
> Δεν απάντησες πιο πάνω. Κλείνει ή κάνει επανεκκίνηση?



Κλείνει κανονικά δεν κάνει επανεκκίνηση.

----------


## lepouras

> Κλείνει κανονικά δεν κάνει επανεκκίνηση.



να πω την βλακεία μου?
μήπως μπαταρία του bios?
(μην δείρετε)

----------


## SV1JRT

> να πω την βλακεία μου?
> μήπως μπαταρία του bios?
> (μην δείρετε)




 Δεν δέρνουμε εμείς... Είμαστε καλά παιδιά...
 Αν ήταν μπαταρία, θα έχανε διάφορα πράγματα όπως το ρολόι για παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν θα έκλεινε..
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

lepouras (05-07-12)

----------


## PCMan

> Τα 3.3V έχουν πρόβλημα είτε στο τροφοδοτικό είτε στην μητρική, πρέπει vα το ψάξεις, ξεκίνα με τροφοδοτικό που είναι ποιο εύκολη υπόθεση και προχώρα.



Σίγουρα με κλειστά τα μάτια το είδες αυτό ε?

Λοιπόν φίλε, άλλαξε τροφοδοτικό και λογικά θα φτιάξει. Λογικά ή ζεσταίνεται και κλείνει (δεν μπορούμε να δούμε με πρόγραμμα αν ζεσταίνεται) ή κάτι άλλο δεν πάει καλά με την προστασία του.
Βάλε ένα άλλο δοκιμαστικά και μετά κοιτάμε να το επισκευάσουμε(πυκνωτές κτλ). Βάλε όμως και το πρόγραμμα που σου είπα να δούμε και τις τάσεις που βγάζει ή μέτρα με πολύμετρο.

----------


## FH16

Εξʼ αποστάσεως όλοι με κλειστά μάτια δεν μιλάμε? Τα 3.3V είναι αυτά που αν δεν είναι σωστή η τάση κλείνουν τον Η/Υ αμέσως, οποιαδήποτε άλλη τάση κάνη freeze, σφυρίζει, βγάζει artefacts και άλλα συμπτώματα και μετά μπορεί να κλείσει το PC, έχοντας λοιπόν σαν πληροφορία το ότι απλός κατά το boot ή λίγο αργότερα το PC σβήνει λέω στον φίλο μας από πού μπορεί να ξεκινήσει και ποιο είναι το πιθώνω αίτιο, προφανώς όμως δεν διατύπωσα σωστά τον λόγο μου, “Τα 3.3V έχουν πρόβλημα…” το παρουσίασα σαν να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα οπότε ανακαλώ και λέω ψάξε τις τροφοδοσίες εκεί εστιάζω το πρόβλημα.

----------


## PCMan

> Εξʼ αποστάσεως όλοι με κλειστά μάτια δεν μιλάμε? Τα 3.3V είναι αυτά που αν δεν είναι σωστή η τάση κλείνουν τον Η/Υ αμέσως, οποιαδήποτε άλλη τάση κάνη freeze, σφυρίζει, βγάζει artefacts και άλλα συμπτώματα και μετά μπορεί να κλείσει το PC, έχοντας λοιπόν σαν πληροφορία το ότι απλός κατά το boot ή λίγο αργότερα το PC σβήνει λέω στον φίλο μας από πού μπορεί να ξεκινήσει και ποιο είναι το πιθώνω αίτιο, προφανώς όμως δεν διατύπωσα σωστά τον λόγο μου, “Τα 3.3V έχουν πρόβλημα…” το παρουσίασα σαν να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα οπότε ανακαλώ και λέω ψάξε τις τροφοδοσίες εκεί εστιάζω το πρόβλημα.



Ακόμα δεν είδαμε τις τάσεις του τροφοδοτικού και εσύ λες ότι φταίνε τα 3.3V. Γιαυτό σου λέω μιλάς χωρίς να δείς τίποτα. Αποκλείεις δηλαδή να κλείνει το τροφοδοτικό για κάποιο λόγο?

----------


## FH16

Νομίζω ότι ξεκαθάρισα γιατί ανέφερα τα 3.3 επίσης στο 2ο post διόρθωσα το 1ο έχεις δίκιο στο ότι εστίασα ΜΟΝΟ στα 3.3 αλλά μετά από 20 χρόνια σε επισκευές Η/Υ νομίζω πως έχω το δικαίωμα αν θες να εστιάζω σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία χωρίς φυσικά να το θέτω σαν defacto, όσων αφορά το πρόγραμμα για μετρήσεις διαφωνώ στο ότι θα βοηθήσει αφού ο Η/Υ κλείνει και δεν θα έχει προφανώς απαιτούμενο χρόνο για ένδειξη (boot) ή ανανέωση τις μέτρησης, κατά την γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι να ξηλώσει το PSU και να μετρήσει τις τάσης με πολύμετρο.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

συγγνώμη που μίλησα

----------


## PCMan

> Νομίζω ότι ξεκαθάρισα γιατί ανέφερα τα 3.3 επίσης στο 2ο post διόρθωσα το 1ο έχεις δίκιο στο ότι εστίασα ΜΟΝΟ στα 3.3 αλλά μετά από 20 χρόνια σε επισκευές Η/Υ νομίζω πως έχω το δικαίωμα αν θες να εστιάζω σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία χωρίς φυσικά να το θέτω σαν defacto, όσων αφορά το πρόγραμμα για μετρήσεις διαφωνώ στο ότι θα βοηθήσει αφού ο Η/Υ κλείνει και δεν θα έχει προφανώς απαιτούμενο χρόνο για ένδειξη (boot) ή ανανέωση τις μέτρησης, κατά την γνώμη μου το καλύτερο είναι να ξηλώσει το PSU και να μετρήσει τις τάσης με πολύμετρο.



Θέλω να δω τις αποκλίσεις που έχει το τροφοδοτικό από τις κανονικές τάσεις(αν έχει). Αν πρέπει να έχει πχ 12 και έχει 14 ή 10 θα κλείνει κάποια προστασία του. Αυτό εννοείται ότι μπορεί να το κάνει και με πολύμετρο, γι αυτό λέω ή το ένα ή το άλλο(όταν είναι κλειστό όμως, κάποιες τάσεις δε θα τις βλέπει με το πολύμετρο).
Το αν φταίνε τα 3.3V δεν το ξέρω. Εσύ λόγω εμπειρίας το ξέρεις και δε λέω ότι δεν είναι έτσι, το σέβομαι. Το γενικεύω όμως το θέμα και λέω ότι φταίει γενικά το τροφοδοτικό. Γιαυτό και λέω να το αλλάξει προσωρινά και μετά κοιτάμε τι πρόβλημα έχει. 





> o fh16 λέει ότι για να κλείνει κατευθείαν το pc πιθανότατα κάτι πάει στραβά με την 3.3V.
> 
> εγώ από την άλλη τις τάσεις τις βλέπω ψιλοOK και επαναλαμβάνω να ανοίξει το κουτί και να κοιτάξει τι γίνεται μέσα. ανεμιστήρες καλώδια πυκνωτές ψύκτρες κτλ



Εσύ τώρα που είδες τις τάσεις? Αφού δεν τις ανακοίνωσε ακόμα...

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

συγγνώμη που μίλησα

----------


## vasilllis

> Φίλε μου Πέτρο, το γεγονός ότι έφτιαξες τον υπολογιστή σου 2 - 3 φορές, δεν σε κάνει ειδικό στις επισκευές PC.
>  Υπάρχουν άλλοι (όπως εγώ για παράδειγμα) που είναι πιο ειδικοί και κατάλληλοι να δώσουν τις σωστές κατευθύνσεις. Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να ξοδεύουμε 6 - 7 χρόνια σε σχολές και πανεπιστήμια...
> 
>  Λοιπόν, στο θέμα μας. Αχιλλέα, εφόσον οι θερμοκρασία στο PC σου δείχνει ΟΚ, άνοιξε το κουτί και τσέκαρε ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι κάρτες και οι μνήμες πατάνε σωστά στην μητρική. Μερικές φορές, ΕΙΔΙΚΑ το καλοκαίρι, λόγο διαστολών ορισμένες κάρτες -κυρίως η VGA- ξεκουμπώνουν από την βάση τους. Μετά κοίταξε τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές επάνω στην motherboard για αλοιώσεις. Αν τους δεις φουσκωμένους ή υπάρχει καφετί υγρό σαν λάδι γύρω τους, έχουν καταστραφεί και θέλουν άλλαγμα.
> Αν δεν δεις πρόβλημα στην μητρική, ξεβίδωσε και ανοιξε -ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΦΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΩΡΕΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΠΡΙΖΑΣ- το τροφοδοτικό. Κοίταξε και εκει τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Υπόψιν οτι ακόμα και αν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί μοιάζουν ΟΚ, μπορεί να είναι προβληματικοί. Με τον οπτικό έλεγχο απλά θα αποκλείσουμε -ή επιβεβαιώσουμε- τα προφανή.
> 
> Στην συνέχεια μιλάμε για τα περαιτέρω



αυτο το ΟΠΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ δεν σε τιμαει καθολου.
υποτιθεται πας να του την πεις και πεφτεις εσυ ο ιδιος σε χειροτερη λουμπα..

----------


## agis68

θα έλεγα να καθαρίσεις με ενα blower τον υπολογιστή εσωτερικά, δες και αν κουνιεται το ανεμιστηράκι και αν περιστρέφεται σωστά και αδιαλείπτως, Για εκφόρτιση πυκνωτών τροφοδοτικου βαλε μια αντίσταση 5-10Ohm 10-12Watt ανάμεσα στο γκρι και βυσσινή ή πράσινο στη κεντρική φύσα....
κοιτα και για πάστα cpu....εκτός από τους ηλεκτρολύτικους κοίτα και τα πηνιάκια κοντά στις μνήμες και γύρω απο CPU για ψυχρή κολληση ή για κουνήματα....αυτά

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

συγγνώμη που μίλησα

----------


## PCMan

> εκεί που τις είδες και συ, στο #14
> 
> μου διαφεύγει κάτι;




Ή σου διαφεύγουν μερικές τάσεις ή με δουλεύεις.

Εγώ βλέπω μία 3,3V, μία vsb, τάσεις του επεξεργαστή και της μπαταρίας.
Ούτε +12 είδα, ούτε -12, ούτε +3.3, ούτε -5, ούτε +5.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

συγγνώμη που μίλησα

----------


## PCMan

> η _πρώτη_ που δείχνει είναι η +3.3
> 
> δεν δουλεύω κανέναν και μην συνεχίσεις σε αυτό το ύφος, καλά πάει το thread μέχρι τώρα. 
> 
> αυτό που έχει αξία να κάνει είναι να τρέξει το occt και να δει πως συμπεριφέρονται οι τάσεις υπό φορτίο.



Οκ, δείχνει μόνο την 3,3. Τι θες να πεις με αυτό όμως? Φαίνεται 1, όλες οι υπόλοιπες δεν φαίνονται. Από μία θα βγάλουμε συμπέρασμα?

Πρώτα λες ότι οι τάσεις φαίνονται οκ και να κοιτάξω στο 14 για του λόγου το αληθές. Από τη στιγμή όμως που έχω πει 3 φορές από τότε να μετρήσει τις τάσεις και 1 ότι οι τάσεις δεν φαίνονται πουθενά και στο τέλος να λες να κατεβάσει occt για να δει τις τάσεις(οι οποίες φαίνονται!), εγώ να μην καταλάβω ότι με/μας δουλεύεις?

----------


## Leonardo

Δυστυχώς, πολύμετρο δεν έχω για να μετρήσω τις τάσεις! 
Από χθες πάντως , κάθε φορά που ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή τα πηγαίνει καλά και δεν έχει σβήσει, λειτουργεί κανονικά
Οι πυκνωτές δείχνουν κανονικοί
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις και το χρόνο σας!!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δυστυχώς, πολύμετρο δεν έχω για να μετρήσω τις τάσεις! 
> Από χθες πάντως , κάθε φορά που ανοίγω τον υπολογιστή τα πηγαίνει καλά και δεν έχει σβήσει, λειτουργεί κανονικά
> Οι πυκνωτές δείχνουν κανονικοί
> Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις απαντήσεις και το χρόνο σας!!




 Κούνησες τις κάρτες για να "κουμπώσουν" ??

----------


## Leonardo

Ναι έχω κοιτάξει και τις κάρτες (ξεκούμπωμα-κούμπωμα)
αλλά συνεχίζει να το κάνει που και που πάλι
Σίγουρα αλλαγή πάστας επεξεργαστή-ψυχτρας θα θελει ή τροφοδοτικό
Όλα τα άλλα δείχνουν οκ !

----------


## PCMan

> Ναι έχω κοιτάξει και τις κάρτες (ξεκούμπωμα-κούμπωμα)
> αλλά συνεχίζει να το κάνει που και που πάλι
> Σίγουρα αλλαγή πάστας επεξεργαστή-ψυχτρας θα θελει ή τροφοδοτικό
> Όλα τα άλλα δείχνουν οκ !



Αλλαγή πάστας? Καμία σχέση. Πρώτον δεν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία και δεύτερον αν ήταν επεξεργαστής, μνήμη, κάρτα γραφικών κτλ θα έκανε επανεκκίνηση.
Τις τάσεις ακόμα δεν τις μέτρησες..

----------


## Leonardo

Αυτή τη στιγμή δε διαθέτω κάποιο όργανο μέτρησης (πολυμετρο) οπότε δεν τις μέτρησα! 
Θα το δοκιμάσω με κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό και αν συνεχίζει να κάνει τα ίδια τοτε ενδέχεται να φταίει η motherboard

----------


## PCMan

> Αυτή τη στιγμή δε διαθέτω κάποιο όργανο μέτρησης (πολυμετρο) οπότε δεν τις μέτρησα! 
> Θα το δοκιμάσω με κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό και αν συνεχίζει να κάνει τα ίδια τοτε ενδέχεται να φταίει η motherboard



Βρε βάλε το everest  που σου είπα πιο πρίν..

----------


## Leonardo

Το βάζω αλλά στον αισθητήρα δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα απολύτως..  πως αλλιώς θα τσεκάρουμε τασεις τροφοδοτικού ;

----------


## PCMan

> Το βάζω αλλά στον αισθητήρα δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα απολύτως..  πως αλλιώς θα τσεκάρουμε τασεις τροφοδοτικού ;



Σίγουρα μιλάς για το everest και όχι για το aida που σου είπα πρώτα? Εμένα μου τα βγάζει κανονικά.

----------


## klik

> ...  πως αλλιώς θα τσεκάρουμε τασεις τροφοδοτικού ;



Και στο everest να πας και με το Δαλάι Λάμα να μιλήσεις :Biggrin: , δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι εντάξει.
 Με παλμογράφο και μόνο γίνεται έλεγχος! Οτιδήποτε άλλο (πολύμετρο, πρόγραμμα, bios) είναι αναξιόπιστο.
Φυσικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που είναι η πιό απλή λύση.

----------


## Leonardo

> Σίγουρα μιλάς για το everest και όχι για το aida που σου είπα πρώτα? Εμένα μου τα βγάζει κανονικά.



Ναι, δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα!





> Φυσικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που είναι η πιό απλή λύση.



θα το δοκιμάσω με κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό και θα δείξει, αν και πιστεύω αυτό φταίει.. 


Κάτι άσχετο.. σαν μάρκα είναι καλή η CHIEFTEC σε τροφοδοτικά?

----------


## picdev

> Και στο everest να πας και με το Δαλάι Λάμα να μιλήσεις, δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος αν το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι εντάξει.
>  Με παλμογράφο και μόνο γίνεται έλεγχος! Οτιδήποτε άλλο (πολύμετρο, πρόγραμμα, bios) είναι αναξιόπιστο.
> Φυσικά μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις ένα άλλο τροφοδοτικό που είναι η πιό απλή λύση.



klik αν δεν βαριέσαι γράψε πως κάνεις τον έλεγχο, βάζεις κάποιο φορτίο ? τι κοιτάς? 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## klik

Αν μας ενδιέφερε να κάνουμε test συγκριτικό τροφοδοτικών, θα θέλαμε dummy load ή αντίστοιχες καταναλώσεις.
Εδώ φορτίο είναι η motherboard. Ελέγχεις την κυμάτωση σε πραγματικές συνθήκες. 
Για τα 3,3V αν η κυμάτωση είναι εντός του 3% είναι τέλεια (κανένα seasonic ή delta θα είναι :Tongue2: ), 5% πάρα πολύ καλά, 7% καλά, 10% πάμε γι' άλλο.
Τα χαλασμένα μπορεί να έχουν βυθίσεις σε απότομες μεταβολές των απαιτήσεων του φορτίου (πυκνωτές :Wink: ).

Τίποτα από τα παραπάνω δεν τα δείχνει ένα πολύμετρο ή ένα πρόγραμμα.
Φυσικά η πιο απλή λύση είναι να ... το αλλάξεις... δοκιμαστικά έστω.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

όχι ρε συ, και πολύμετρο στο δείχνει!

το κοτσάρεις, έχεις το pc και του βάζεις κανα βαρβάτο stress test... αν δεις να κάνει βουτιά η τάση... 

μήπως κατάλαβα κάτι αλλο;

----------


## klik

Γιώργο το πολύμετρο δείχνει μια "μέση" τιμή, δεν δείχνει spikes που μπορεί να κολλήσουν το pc, π.χ.
bad psu:
psubad6bo.jpg

good psu:
codegen350w6kk.jpg

----------


## picdev

klik όταν λες κυμάτωση 3%? 3%  πάνω το Vp απο τα 3,3?

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Γιώργο το πολύμετρο δείχνει μια "μέση" τιμή, δεν δείχνει spikes που μπορεί να κολλήσουν το pc, π.χ.



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ρε συ, ένα προβληματικό τροφοδοτικό πιθανόν να παρουσιάζει σταθερές βυθίσεις όταν το pc του ζητάει ρεύμα, το οποίο φαίνεται στο πολύμετρο

----------


## klik

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ρε συ, ένα προβληματικό τροφοδοτικό πιθανόν να παρουσιάζει σταθερές βυθίσεις όταν το pc του ζητάει ρεύμα, το οποίο φαίνεται στο πολύμετρο



το τυπικό (ας πούμε ψηφιακό κινέζικο) πολύμετρο θα έχει καμιά 10ριά samples ανα  δευτερόλεπτο. Κάτι στο περίπου δείχνει.
Όταν φτάσεις με πολύμετρο να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα είναι αργά. 





> klik όταν λες κυμάτωση 3%? 3%  πάνω το Vp απο τα 3,3?



Δες για 3% voltage regulation. To ATX προτυπο προβλέπει 5% (μεταβολές της τάσης εξόδου ανεξαρτήτως θερμοκρασίας,φορτίου κλπ, πρέπει να είναι σε μια ζώνη εύρους 5% της ονομαστικής τάσης εξόδου).
Τα καλά τροφοδοτικά έχουν regulation για ΟΛΕΣ τις τάσεις εξόδου. Τα τροφοδοτικά του κιλού έχουν μόνο για τα 3,3 (παλιότερα για τα 5). Γι' αυτό μερικά καταφέρνουν και φτάνουν στο 3%.

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> το τυπικό (ας πούμε ψηφιακό κινέζικο) πολύμετρο θα έχει καμιά 10ριά samples ανα  δευτερόλεπτο. Κάτι στο περίπου δείχνει.
> Όταν φτάσεις με πολύμετρο να καταλάβεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα είναι αργά.



άμα είναι αναλογικό; πάντως με το αναλογικό μου μπορώ να δω πτώση τάσης στα άκρα της τροφοδοσίας του ενισχυτή μου που κρατάει λιγότερο από 0.1 s

τέλος πάντων, πολλές λεπτομέρειες... ας βάλει έλα άλλο τροφοδοτικό να εξακριβωθεί αν φταίει αυτό

αν και είμαι οπαδός της μεθόδου "μητρική γυμνή στο τραπέζι μόνο οθόνη συνδεδεμένη και το πληκτρολόγιο"

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> Κάτι άσχετο.. σαν μάρκα είναι καλή η CHIEFTEC σε τροφοδοτικά?



corsair και μετά thermaltake 

chieftec πάει κ έρχεται

μακριά από κάτι deer και σουξουμούξου

----------


## SV1JRT

Παίδες, υπάρχει και αυτό το μηχανάκι για γρήγορη μέτρηση τροφοδοτικού (μιάς και δεν έχω φορητό παλμογράφο να σέρνω μαζί μου).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PC-LCD-20-...item19d11020e3

Με έχει σώσει άπειρες φορές και το κόστος του είναι σχεδόν μηδενικό για τεχνικό.

----------


## mikemtb

> Ναι, δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα!
> 
> 
> 
> θα το δοκιμάσω με κάποιο άλλο τροφοδοτικό και θα δείξει, αν και πιστεύω αυτό φταίει.. 
> 
> 
> Κάτι άσχετο.. σαν μάρκα είναι καλή η CHIEFTEC σε τροφοδοτικά?



Τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν το τροφοδοτικό?

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Leonardo

Τελικα πρεπει να ηταν η μαμισια ψυχτρα της Ιντελ. Μολις αλλαξα ψυχτρα και εβαλα μια της Thermaltake καλη με νεα παστα και σταματησε να σβηνει. Ολα φαινονται να ειναι μια χαρα τωρα! 

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας και παλι παιδια!

----------


## nestoras

> Τελικα πρεπει να ηταν η μαμισια ψυχτρα της Ιντελ. Μολις αλλαξα ψυχτρα και εβαλα μια της Thermaltake καλη με νεα παστα και σταματησε να σβηνει. Ολα φαινονται να ειναι μια χαρα τωρα! 
> 
> Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας και παλι παιδια!



Το τωρα ειναι μετα απο 6 χρονια??  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

καλησπερα μαστορια σε λαπτοπ ασερ ασπιρε 1620 εχει κωδικο στο βιοσ εχω δοκιμασει να βγαλω μπαταρια τιποτα , εχω δωκιμασει με κατι αλλα προγραματακια πχ βιοσ320,pdw bios , δεν καταφερα τιποτα καμια ιδεα?

----------


## matthew

Νεκτάριε δες εδώ. https://yourbusiness.azcentral.com/m...cer-18989.html

----------


## Leonardo

> Το τωρα ειναι μετα απο 6 χρονια??




Απλα τωρα απαντησα. Αυτο το προβλημα το εχω λυσει..

----------

mikemtb (01-05-18)

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

φιλε Ματθαιος , σε ευχαριστω αλλα τελικα το προβλημα ληθηκε ρησεταρωντας το βιος αφου βρηκα το σερβις μανυαλ και απο παρεμφερη μητρηκη, 
το κολπο σε λαπτοπ acer aspire 1620 sw5 παμε στο νο1 διακοπτακι αφου προηγουμενος το εχουμε σβησει  και μετα το ενεργοποι ουμε με το διακοπτακι στο ον μετα μπο ρουμε αφου βγουμε απο βιοσ κλπ να το βαλουμε εκει που ηταν στο οφφ δηλαδη .

----------

